# Local forecasting....when you're just inland from the coast..LOL



## bigbog (Mar 2, 2011)

*Local forecasting in Maine, when you're ~37mi from the coast.*

Bangor, Maine weather is as significant to skiing as Khadafy(sp?) is leading the world to solving world hunger....But everyone was forecasting just a sunny day on the warm side....it has gone, within 2 hours, from sunny skies to snow..(and hasn't stopped)...LOL.
Hope the western mountains got a bit of this.(and more) today....;-)








...and as is not unusual for Maine...~45min later....


----------

